# HP Compaq Recovery Manager nutzen



## chmee (5. Juli 2008)

Hi Allesamt,

habe hier vom Kunden ein neues Laptop ( Compaq Presario C772EG ), der möchte kein Vista, also XP Pro gekauft. Einfach XP raufklatschen ist nicht das Problem, aber es gibt neuerdings die - (nicht nur) für DAUs recht nützliche - Funktion, beim Boot mit F11 das System neu aufzusetzen. Diese startet den HP Recovery Manager in Windows Vista, um die Daten aus einer versteckten Partition aufzuspielen.

Nun, Ich möchte diese Funktionalität (F11-Recovery) erhalten, aber habe den Weg noch nicht verstanden.
Vielleicht hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit und irgendwelche hilfreichen Infos ?

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (5. Juli 2008)

Das gleiche gibts/gabs auch für Xp.
Da wurde dann einfach eine Windows Reparatur gestartet. Wie man sowas aber nachbauen kann da bin ich überfragt. Schau doch am besten mal auf die HP Seite obs Infos dazu gibt.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Juli 2008)

Also auf meinem HP Notebook (mit Vista, keine 2 Monate alt) sieht es aus als wäre die (normalerweise versteckte) Recoverypartition bootbar.
Versuch mal Testweise im Bootmanager einen Eintrag für diese Partition zu erstellen.


----------



## chmee (5. Juli 2008)

Also, das Prinzip scheint folgend zu sein:

Wenn F11 gedrückt wird, wird die 2.Partition aktiv geschaltet ( bootbar gemacht ). Das ist erstmal das Einfachste ( + für Andreas ). Nun muss ich noch erfahren, ob die Partition den Namen behalten muss, oder ob sie anders heissen kann ( obwohl es auch nicht wichtig ist ).

Da ich Vista-unerfahren bin, zeigt sich bei mir immer diese Compaq-Seite, wenn ich die Daten/Ordner auf der D-Partition angezeigt haben möchte, trotz Vollzugriffsrechten. Jemand nen Tip ?

Ansonsten wären die nächsten Schritte, XP installieren, mit aktuellen Treibern ausstatten, Image machen, auf die D-Partition legen, und dort einen Dos-Boot hinzaubern mit zB PQ-DriveImage und einem Batch, der jenes Image auf die C bringen soll. 

Ergo : Man braucht den RecoveryManager von HP gar nicht.

Ich versuchs heute Abend mal, vielleicht ist morgen schon der Erfolg zu melden.
mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Juli 2008)

Also meisten muss man den Besitzer ändern.
Rechtsklick > Eigenschaften > Sicherheit > Besitzer > Bearbeiten.
Weil selbst Adminuser keinen Vollen Zugriff auf das System kriegen.

Dann noch Versteckte und Systemdateien einblenden (geht wie bei XP in den Ordneroptionen).
Ich hoffe mal ich hab nichts vergessen, ich muss zugeben die Umgewöhnung auf Vista ist gerade für User wie unser eins, also welche die gerne mehr machen als "einfach nur installieren und nutzen" eine enorme umstellung.
Zahlreiche Ordner die gesperrt sind und mit obiger Methode freigegeben werden müssen.
Jaja, aber ich mag Vista. Ich hab es seit 2 Monaten und bin doch zugegeben sehr zufrieden damit.


Edit: Falls keine Recovery DVDs dabeiwaren, würde ich noch dringend welche erstellen mit diesem Tool das Vorinstalliert ist (falls man mal wieder Vista möchte, und die Partition den Dienst verweigert) das benötigte bei mir 3 DVDs (ja ich finde das auch pervers...)


----------

